# What is your second favourite breed?



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Apart from your first favourite, obviously - the magnificent GSD.

I'd say rotties, for me. Or shibas 🤣


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Doberman for me I grew up with them and they were my dad's favourite breed and are my aunties favourite breed she has two of them.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Chinese Shar Pei


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Border Collies or rough collies, though I've never owned one.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Dobermans, and then Italian Greyhounds.


----------



## Dethoziz (Oct 21, 2020)

Great Dane is my second love.... this was my blue baby Xerxes


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Labrador retrievers. We had a black lab - lovely dog.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

There are other breeds?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I would say a Doberman it’s another breed always liked but did ever have but were around quite a alot for a long time.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

1st, Doberman & GSD are pretty equal
2nd, Malinois & Cattle Dogs are pretty equal as well


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don’t have a second favorite, but I like Australian Shepherds Collies, and Black Field Labs. All varieties of Shepherds. A friend rescued Dobermans,which I used to like until then. Her dogs had a lot of health problems.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

So many... Dobermans, Malinois, kelpies, border collies, dutch shepherd.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

There's no second place 
I like almost all dogs that are mid to large size. Not big on the ankle biters ....


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

English Shepherd, Borzoi, Saluki, fun mutts but never a Doodle. I do love Pits, loved working with them but will never own one.


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

Not sure if I have just one second favourite but I love the Boerboel, Great Dane and starting to really like the rough collie


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> A friend rescued Dobermans,which I used to like until then. Her dogs had a lot of health problems.


Well yes, this is why they remain my favorite but i won’t have another. Luckily my best friend is committed to the breed so i get to live vicariously.


wolfy dog said:


> English Shepherd, Borzoi, Saluki, fun mutts but never a Doodle


how’d i forget....LOVE Salukis!!! but that’s my nutty old lady in the woods breed - i’m not quite there yet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Fodder said:


> Well yes, this is why they remain my favorite but i won’t have another. Luckily my best friend is committed to the breed so i get to live vicariously.
> 
> how’d i forget....LOVE Salukis!!! but that’s my nutty old lady in the woods breed - i’m not quite there yet.


I am getting there.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

WNGD said:


> View attachment 567329
> 
> 
> There's no second place
> I like almost all dogs that are mid to large size. Not big on the ankle biters ....


Right. Second is the first one to lose.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Had beagles as a kid and they still hold a special place in my heart. But I like bigger, trainable dogs now. Really liked the look of this guy.

Caption: I dare you to try it!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I like Doberman. The health issues keep me away though.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@drparker151 What is that?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have owned and fostered a ton of dogs. I love Danes but that lifespan is killer.
I adore Coonhounds, but the lack of bidability drives me insane.
Shelties rock! But I hate grooming. Fun, energetic little dogs that love to learn. Same as SCWTs.
Irish Wolfhounds were a dream, but just not my kind of dog.
I liked my Chessie. They are an amazing breed and share a lot of traits with GSDs. Harder then a Lab, moderately protective and more aloof then other retrievers.
If I were going to get another breed it would likely be a Little River Duck Dog. But that scream. I don't know.
Maybe another Chessie. Or a Catahoula.
I have looked at BRTs and Bouviers as well but not my cup of tea.
I


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> @drparker151 What is that?


a Xolo i imagine...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fodder said:


> a Xolo i imagine...


LOL. Have I seen one before? It looks huge!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> LOL. Have I seen one before? It looks huge!


maybe?
aka mexican hairless... 
they can be a lot larger than the chinese crested which are more common, but not huge. the one pictured does look pretty big tho.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

As much as I love big active dogs for going hiking with and stuff, there's some appeal to a dog that doesn't have a huge exercise requirement.  Especially since I've been battling extreme plantar fasciitis pain for 8 months which has made our daily walks a bit less enjoyable...

My friend has a long-haired chihuahua that is just the sweetest dog ever. I always hated chihuahuas but that pup changed my mind. No shedding, tiny little poops, long life, all she needs is a walk around the block to tire her out. And hey, only like 4 pounds so I could still go hiking with her, I'd just carry her in my backpack.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> I like Doberman. The health issues keep me away though.


Me too. I absolutely love their personalities. 

I had a dobe that dropped dead at 7 in the 90s from what was then sometimes called the "sudden death gene" (DCM), two weeks after an annual exam gave her a clean bill of health. It broke my heart, and I went back to the GSDs I grew up with -- GSDs have plenty of their own health problems, but at least mine all make it beyond 11.

I've known some really nice rotties, but the drool volume is a bit much for me. I've also known some lovely, super-smart black standard poodles that I wouldn't mind owning.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Magwart said:


> Me too. I absolutely love their personalities.
> 
> I had a dobe that dropped dead at 7 in the 90s from what was then sometimes called the "sudden death gene" (DCM), two weeks after an annual exam gave her a clean bill of health.


my friend has lost her last three at 7yrs, only one with warning. it’s so heartbreaking.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I had wolfhounds for many years and still love the breed. But the heartbreak of losing them so young (6 yrs on average) wasn't something I wanted to repeat. My last IW died at 10; she was the last of her litter of six as I recall. I decided that it was time for a change and went back to the breed I grew up with, GSDs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fodder said:


> maybe?
> aka mexican hairless...
> they can be a lot larger than the chinese crested which are more common, but not huge. the one pictured does look pretty big tho.


Ohhh, ok, I know what they are and they can be large. Or small.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ve had two Dobes make it past their 14th birthday.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I don’t know if I have a 2nd favorite breed. There are a lot of breeds I like a lot. Currently, I’m fascinated by LGDs. I’ve been watching Gold Shaw Farm on youtube, and I’m obsessed with his Maremma, Toby. 💕 I could never own one because my lifestyle isn’t conducive to those type of breeds...but I love them. 

It’s easier to tell you the type of dogs I don’t like: Terriers, Hounds, Toys...I basically like Herders, Working, and Retrievers.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

My granddad had doberman. His were relatively long lived. There's just too much uncertainty with them now. I do know a breeder who looks to be producing some good ones if i decide I want one. There is still the ear question though. Rottweilers are awesome too, I just don't think they have enough go for me. Maybe when I start to slow down.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> I have owned and fostered a ton of dogs. I love Danes but that lifespan is killer.
> I adore Coonhounds, but the lack of bidability drives me insane.
> Shelties rock! But I hate grooming. Fun, energetic little dogs that love to learn. Same as SCWTs.
> Irish Wolfhounds were a dream, but just not my kind of dog.
> ...


We had 3 Catahoula's and a Chessie at one time on a farm. Cattie's killed the pond ducks and the Chessie loved everyone and everyone loved him but he had the stinky oily fur.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Bearshandler said:


> My granddad had doberman. His were relatively long lived. There's just too much uncertainty with them now. I do know a breeder who looks to be producing some good ones if i decide I want one. There is still the ear question though. Rottweilers are awesome too, I just don't think they have enough go for me. Maybe when I start to slow down.


can you PM me the dobie breeder pls..


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

IllinoisNative said:


> I don’t know if I have a 2nd favorite breed. There are a lot of breeds I like a lot. Currently, I’m fascinated by LGDs. I’ve been watching Gold Shaw Farm on youtube, and I’m obsessed with his Maremma, Toby. 💕 I could never own one because my lifestyle isn’t conducive to those type of breeds...but I love them.
> 
> It’s easier to tell you the type of dogs I don’t like: Terriers, Hounds, Toys...I basically like Herders, Working, and Retrievers.


Another friend of mine has a Kangal dog, Dottie. She had major knee issues and was rejected for being a LGD, but my friend had both her knees fixed and she's friggin adorable. I love her! A big huge grumpy lovable sweetheart. Sheds like mad though. 

(also they tend to have the same coloration as my GSD Willow...maybe that's why I fell in love with Willow, haha)


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I like Eurasiers. Is anyone familiar with them? They are hard to find, though. They look like little bears with pointy ears.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> I like Eurasiers. Is anyone familiar with them? They are hard to find, though. They look like little bears with pointy ears.


Just googled it. Looks like a cross between a chow and an elkhound...


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

There is apparently a dobie breeder in Germany with frozen semen from the 70s. He is doing litters - a guy in the club keeps going on about them.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I'd have a pit again. Smart, smaller, good watch dogs and great companions. My pit loved ladies and was good with children.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

banzai555 said:


> Just googled it. Looks like a cross between a chow and an elkhound...


It’s a Spitz type. It looks a little shepherdy.



https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/Eurasier_Profil_vorne.jpg


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I think if I get my way my next dog will be Bluetick Coonhound. I've never had a hound before so it seems like a good opportunity to branch out and learn about a different type of dog. Plus, they're so handsome!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

It’s hard to choose, I like many breeds the majority of which are in the herding group although I do like Dobermans


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Before you get a hound, know that they bay. a lot. Barking is one thing, howling is quite another.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

banzai555 said:


> As much as I love big active dogs for going hiking with and stuff, there's some appeal to a dog that doesn't have a huge exercise requirement.  Especially since I've been battling extreme plantar fasciitis pain for 8 months which has made our daily walks a bit less enjoyable...
> 
> My friend has a long-haired chihuahua that is just the sweetest dog ever. I always hated chihuahuas but that pup changed my mind. No shedding, tiny little poops, long life, all she needs is a walk around the block to tire her out. And hey, only like 4 pounds so I could still go hiking with her, I'd just carry her in my backpack.


I've considered chihuahuas for my when I'm a really old lady breed, but the possibility of accidentally killing one by sitting, stepping or falling on it puts me off. And getting meds down that tiny little throat, or finding it's poop, should my vision get really bad.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Buckelke said:


> Before you get a hound, know that they bay. a lot. Barking is one thing, howling is quite another.


I think the baying is kind of funny (at least for a little bit), but I suppose I'd have to go watch a coonhound trial and see if I could tolerate it long term.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Has anyone experience with a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling retriever? I like the size and the look, my expectation are they a smaller version of a golden retriever.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

brittanyS said:


> I think the baying is kind of funny (at least for a little bit), but I suppose I'd have to go watch a coonhound trial and see if I could tolerate it long term.


I rehomed Blue because my neighbors were getting hostile. That baying carries a LOONG way! It's meant to be heard.
I love Coonies, always have, but spend some time around them before you bring one home. Blue was keen on treeing the cat. Usually on top of the microwave stand. And hounds in general are not the most biddable of dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dunkirk said:


> Has anyone experience with a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling retriever? I like the size and the look, my expectation are they a smaller version of a golden retriever.


Look up Toller scream. I love them, I still mostly call them Little River Duck Dogs.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> I rehomed Blue because my neighbors were getting hostile. That baying carries a LOONG way! It's meant to be heard.
> I love Coonies, always have, but spend some time around them before you bring one home. Blue was keen on treeing the cat. Usually on top of the microwave stand. And hounds in general are not the most biddable of dogs.


Hmm, good point. I will wait until we move out of a neighborhood to get one. Luckily, I don't intend on getting another cat after my current one goes, so at least that won't be a problem. 

I will revise my second breed choice to be either Doberman or Greyhound - at least until I have fewer neighbors.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

@dogfaeries - I've heard that there was a lot of work put into rooting out the DCM gene in dobes in the last 20 years, so do you think dobes are better off now, than in the late 80s/90s?


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

brittanyS said:


> I think if I get my way my next dog will be Bluetick Coonhound. I've never had a hound before so it seems like a good opportunity to branch out and learn about a different type of dog. Plus, they're so handsome!


I had always thought hounds were drama queens. Emotional, whiny (but not in the same way as a GSD is whiny), hard to please, don't really care about pleasing you, and yeah, not very biddable as others have said...but that's a peripheral assessment, having never owned one but had a roommate who did (and that hound was a DRAMA QUEEN). 

I find myself not liking short-haired breeds, like labs or hounds. I might be swayed on a greyhound, they're pretty cool. But there's something about running my fingers through that lovely luxuriously soft thick fur, despite the massive level of shedding. I find it rather therapeutic to sit there and pull tufts of underfur out of Willow's haunches when she's shedding...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Magwart said:


> @dogfaeries - I've heard that there was a lot of work put into rooting out the DCM gene in dobes in the last 20 years, so do you think dobes are better off now, than in the late 80s/90s?


Ah, I haven’t kept up with Dobes since I got GSDs. My last one died about 12 years ago and she was 14 and a half. I do know DCM has been a big priority for the DPCA, but I don’t know what progress has been made.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I really like the Heeler.. great all around dog.. too bad Covid-19 is putting a damper on the Mals but I really like them too... the smaller size is good for an older person... but I think the never ending clacking jaws would intimidate many... I really liked my Russian Wolfhound ... and the Rottie was a spectacular dog... if it weren't for the high cancer rates on the Rotts... I probably would have one now...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Dunkirk said:


> Has anyone experience with a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling retriever? I like the size and the look, my expectation are they a smaller version of a golden retriever.


I’ve met one. They are gorgeous dogs. Need a lot of exercise, but otherwise they are quite calm and can go anywhere if properly trained.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I was involved with Rhodesian Ridgebacks for a while. They are beautiful dogs but need a special type of handler and that was not me. In the end it was not a breed I wanted to own.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Little River Duck Dog AKA Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever





__





Toller Screaming - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> I was involved with Rhodesian Ridgebacks for a while. They are beautiful dogs but need a special type of handler and that was not me. In the end it was not a breed I wanted to own.


Special how?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a malamute and a lab before my wife talked me into gsds. I like gsds, but I‘m considering a husky the next go around.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Dunkirk said:


> Has anyone experience with a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling retriever? I like the size and the look, my expectation are they a smaller version of a golden retriever.


Friend has one. Very nice soft dogs. 
I imagine they're supposed to work (like Labs are) but seem to adapt as pets.


----------



## Pfigs (Aug 11, 2020)

Wirehaired Pointing Griffon. My boy had a lot of energy, and a fantastically goofy personality, and he made us laugh every day!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm partial to hounds. I had a ridgie mix that was just wonderful. That would have been my choice after GSD.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Special how?


Have you ever been around a ridgeback? When I see the San Diego club walk together, there are a lot of muzzles.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Bearshandler said:


> Have you ever been around a ridgeback? When I see the San Diego club walk together, there are a lot of muzzles.


I think a lot of that is area. We have a lot of Ridgebacks here in the NE and they are notorious for being nervebags.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

We had a bearded collie before Nitro. We waited till she deceased before getting a german shepherd puppy. While a sweet, gentle, kind dog, she had too much 'initiative' to be a good role model for a puppy. My first german shepherd Tessa would, at times, be in awe of her wickedness. "You're not allowed up there!"


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> Special how?


They have some sensitivity.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I think a lot of that is area. We have a lot of Ridgebacks here in the NE and they are notorious for being nervebags.


I didn’t want to say too much, but I worked with one that was seriously flawed,


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I didn’t want to say too much, but I worked with one that was seriously flawed,


They all are here. Don't even qualify as fear biters. All tail tuckers and pee themselves.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> They all are here. Don't even qualify as fear biters. All tail tuckers and pee themselves.


One female that I worked with would not pee at all. The dog could hold it for 24 hours. After losing an awesome GSD, the Ridgebacks could not compare to our breed. She was aggressive, which is not breed standard.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> One female that I worked with would not pee at all. The dog could hold it for 24 hours. After losing an awesome GSD, the Ridgebacks could not compare to our breed. She was aggressive, which is not breed standard.


Almost all of the ones I meet around here are aggressive, especially dog aggressive. I don’t trust them around me either.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I met a nice one played with my last German shepherd They run really fast so Rorie would hang out and wait for her to come back lol I have a cairn mix he was from a hoarding situation love him I like a lot of different breeds though


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> Almost all of the ones I meet around here are aggressive, especially dog aggressive. I don’t trust them around me either.


They need very solid handling.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

We had two Newfoundlands, over better part of two decades. Our two daughters grew up with them. Great temperament, protective of children without being over the top about it. The ones we had were very tolerant of other dogs provided the other dog was not an aggressive jerk. Definite chill switch in the house, though the ones we owned liked some exercise. They do shed a lot. Even more than the typical GSD.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Fodder said:


> maybe?
> aka mexican hairless...
> they can be a lot larger than the chinese crested which are more common, but not huge. the one pictured does look pretty big tho.


Yes it is a Xoloitzcuintle. There are three sizes, the standard size Xolo is 23" and 55 pounds. The name translated to God Dog it dates back 3000 years. When I first saw that pic I did some quick research and really did not find any high quality breeders, most seemed to be BYB operations. You'd probably have to go to Mexico to find a good blood lines.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Cane Corso... after that guy I never thought I would own anything but! I couldn't bring myself to get another - the shoes were still too big to fill. I do love my Finn, but which of the two is first and second fav is a toss up... They're so different from one another.


----------



## Leatherandlace (Jan 28, 2020)

drparker151 said:


> Had beagles as a kid and they still hold a special place in my heart. But I like bigger, trainable dogs now. Really liked the look of this guy.
> 
> Caption: I dare you to try it!
> 
> View attachment 567330


I love xoloitzcuintli's!!!!
If I could find one local, I'd own one ❤


----------



## Leatherandlace (Jan 28, 2020)

Pitbull, cane corso, dogo argentino, and last but not least, beauceron,


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cats. 😺


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Cats. 😺


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Cats. 😺


I second this... just like mini German Shepherds.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Something that doesn't SHED!! 🤣 

My next dog might be a poodle. Leaning towards a standard, because they seem to be smarter and calmer than the miniatures.

I'm partial to springer spaniels. And, although I'm not a fan of small dogs, I've seen some Yorkies I really like!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sunsilver said:


> Something that doesn't SHED!! 🤣
> 
> My next dog might be a poodle. Leaning towards a standard, because they seem to be smarter and calmer than the miniatures.
> 
> I'm partial to springer spaniels. And, although I'm not a fan of small dogs, I've seen some Yorkies I really like!


Silkies are pretty hardy (and hearty) little dogs. i prefer them to Yorkies.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Cats. 😺


GROSS.
You're not serious.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> GROSS.
> You're not serious.


Cats are super cool.. very much like a well bred GSD.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Cats are super cool.. very much like a well bred GSD.


They are okay. Not needy enough.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fodder said:


> Silkies are pretty hardy (and hearty) little dogs. i prefer them to Yorkies.


The only silkies I’ve been around have been just awful. Three of them got loose in a park and tried to attack my first German Shepherd when she was a puppy. I got rid of the darned things and nothing bad happened except she developed an extreme dislike for little dogs. Then there were some in the family that were untrained and horrible all the time. I suppose like any other breed, if they are trained they aren’t so bad.

If I ever had to downsize to a lap dog, it would be a Pom. Our friends always had Goldens, Labs and Poms and if I’m being honest, the little guys were much better dogs. Again, the Goldens and Labs were untrained. Even a little manners training can affect how we view other people’s dogs and breeds


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well my sample size is 8, same owner, raised with dobermans.... still prefer them to yorkies.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Totally not kidding. I miss my Maine **** kitties. 💔

Elvis 










Emmylou


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

Dunkirk said:


> Has anyone experience with a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling retriever? I like the size and the look, my expectation are they a smaller version of a golden retriever.


I’ve only met one but she was lovely, I would definitely consider them as well.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Totally not kidding. I miss my Maine **** kitties. 💔
> 
> Elvis
> 
> ...


Lol. We rescued a kitten in Cuba a while ago and smuggled it across the place teaching it to pee and eat. It peed all over my wife's boobs on the bus and because they weren't allowed on, she sat there for 2 hours with peed boobs 🤣


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Totally not kidding. I miss my Maine **** kitties. 💔
> 
> Elvis
> 
> ...


They're both plotting to eat you in your sleep .... evil kitties


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Cats. 😺


Only cat I really like is a seal point siamese. They have a lot of personality.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Pfigs said:


> Wirehaired Pointing Griffon. My boy had a lot of energy, and a fantastically goofy personality, and he made us laugh every day!
> View attachment 567359
> View attachment 567360


I've boarded a few of these. Nice dogs. I simply cannot stand the nasty beard/yellow stinky water bucket effect though.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I really really love my lab. He is eternally happy, eternally easy going. He is super funny. SO good. Requires less than half the grooming of a gsd. I actually love how he doesn't get caught up in anybody's emotions like GSD do. 

My least favorite thing about him is he just isnt as athletic as the GSDs I have/had.

But I really love him to death and I got that breed grudgingly


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Honestly.

None.

If not a GSD, I’d consider a mutt rescue or two, but nothing pure.

Aesthetics wise. I absolutely second the Italian Greyhound. Gorgeous animal.

Just not sure - at all - it’s the “dog” for me or my family.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I really really love my lab. He is eternally happy, eternally easy going. He is super funny. SO good. Requires less than half the grooming of a gsd. I actually love how he doesn't get caught up in anybody's emotions like GSD do.
> 
> My least favorite thing about him is he just isnt as athletic as the GSDs I have/had.
> 
> But I really love him to death and I got that breed grudgingly


I think that’s why we loved our lab so much. He just existed to be happy and loved. My husband lobbied a bit to get another lab next but GSD won out. I didn’t like the drooling. I guess I prefer endless tumbleweeds of fur.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

@banzai555 Oh no! I battled plantar fasciitis for a few months and am still careful about it! First of all, splurge on sneakers with good cushioning (get rid of the old worn sneakers and treat your feet to something really comfortable and cushioned). And, stretch out your calves daily...it's the tight pulling muscles that are triggering it. And don't let it go too long without seeing a doctor...I was googling it and bad things can happen (spurs?) if you let it go on too long. There are all kinds of products on the market to help with it (people who log a lot of mileage, like runners, often get it) but what worked for me was new sneakers like clockwork every 6 months, and stretching.

So I have this thing for big protective dogs but I know it's not practical...
a second breed I really like is Rottweilers, and then I thought...you should pick a small easy friendly breed, you're a suburban mom!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> Something that doesn't SHED!! 🤣
> 
> My next dog might be a poodle. Leaning towards a standard, because they seem to be smarter and calmer than the miniatures.
> 
> I'm partial to springer spaniels. And, although I'm not a fan of small dogs, I've seen some Yorkies I really like!


LOVE Spoos! Standard Poodles rock. Very different training though, nothing like GSDs.

I also really like Springers but I like Brittanys more. Also love English Setters.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

I would consider a Vizsla. High energy with great agility and endurance!


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

brittanyS said:


> I think the baying is kind of funny (at least for a little bit), but I suppose I'd have to go watch a coonhound trial and see if I could tolerate it long term.


I love their howling. The ones I know are old Fox Hunting Hounds and they were taught to howl if they got far, saw a fox, etc and today after they retired if you play the sound they all start howling like mad men. They are impressive dogs and I love them!


----------



## Justjo303 (Aug 31, 2020)

I am in a toss between Border Collies and Cane Corso.


----------



## NiabiTheGreat (Jul 14, 2019)

Akbash, Malinois, Labs, Border collies, and Bloodhounds. After owning a GSD I don't think I will get any other breed. But, I do really enjoy those breeds in their own ways. Maybe one day I might get one of them...maybe.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...=&form=VDSHOT&shth=OSH.3dkBu1WVjcXGs0UstScFpg


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

I love rough collies as well as GSD, and I've had them. They are great dogs! They bond strongly with their owners, are bright, athletic and energetic, and they are protective of their people. 

I love to go hiking with my dogs, so having athletic, energetic dogs is really important. I also like to let them run off leash, so I could not do a husky type. Both GSD and collies naturally stay pretty close to their owners and it's relatively easy to teach them a good recall.

I also love how beautiful both these breeds are, and how smart they are. Both breeds are also extremely adept at reading your emotions. Collies can be uncanny that way, but they are also super sensitive to the emotional undercurrents in a household, it's not a good idea to have them if the household is not harmonious. Same with GSD, too...

GSD are probably the most flexible dogs out there. They are up for anything and perform superbly. 

I just love both these breeds.

Breeds that would come in second for me, if I ever decide to get something besides a GSD or a rough collie.... I don't think I'll get any other breed, to be honest.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

GSDchoice said:


> @banzai555 Oh no! I battled plantar fasciitis for a few months and am still careful about it! First of all, splurge on sneakers with good cushioning (get rid of the old worn sneakers and treat your feet to something really comfortable and cushioned). And, stretch out your calves daily...it's the tight pulling muscles that are triggering it. And don't let it go too long without seeing a doctor...I was googling it and bad things can happen (spurs?) if you let it go on too long. There are all kinds of products on the market to help with it (people who log a lot of mileage, like runners, often get it) but what worked for me was new sneakers like clockwork every 6 months, and stretching.
> 
> So I have this thing for big protective dogs but I know it's not practical...
> a second breed I really like is Rottweilers, and then I thought...you should pick a small easy friendly breed, you're a suburban mom!


Thanks @GSDchoice...just saw the doc. He thinks it may be a fracture. :-( So looks like I'll be seeing an orthopedic specialist in a couple weeks.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

A good cattle dog is very tempting. I’d love to give one a try. Maybe when I can’t get beat up by a GSD anymore.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

No one breeds collies anymore. I have seen maybe one in the last ten years and the breeder has retired.

I saw this and now I want a beagle. Warning, this video could make you cry.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Fodder said:


> my friend has lost her last three at 7yrs, only one with warning. it’s so heartbreaking.


Unfortunately, we have had similar experiences with GSDs - we've lost three in a row right at about 8 yrs, and those 8 years were not without health issues. 

My rescue mutt (GSD mix) is my current favorite "breed." Second favorites would be herders - malinois, dutch shepherd, border collie, aussie, and cattle dog. I also like labradors (field bred, not "english"). I am intrigued by Beaucerons and Catahoulas, but have no experience with them.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...=&form=VDSHOT&shth=OSH.3dkBu1WVjcXGs0UstScFpg


😄 I like the way the pitch changes at the end of the howl, makes me laugh. I also think it's really funny when my shepherd howls - he sounds kind of creepy like a ghost - so maybe I'm weird.

I had never met any Beaucerons until I started to go to herding lessons, now I've met like four. They're all pretty nice dogs, but that double dew claw on the back feet is gnarly.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Dutchie or Mal


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> Dutchie or Mal


I’ll be honest. One of the gripes I have with mals is the look. I’m not a fan of fawn. I love some brindle.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> I’ll be honest. One of the gripes I have with mals is the look. I’m not a fan of fawn. I love some brindle.


My preference would be Berry II.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> My preference would be Berry II.


Now that’s a nice looking one. He ain’t half bad working either.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> Now that’s a nice looking one. He ain’t half bad working either.


I think they bred him a couple times too.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

banzai555 said:


> Thanks @GSDchoice...just saw the doc. He thinks it may be a fracture. :-( So looks like I'll be seeing an orthopedic specialist in a couple weeks.


Oh no, ugh.  I know it will be tempting to run around on it to make Willow happy, but try to find creative ways so you can rest your foot and let it heal!! 

Sorry to derail thread...ok, back to dog breeds!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i can’t imagine a time when i’d own one, but i also have a thing for wire haired dachshunds.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

brittanyS said:


> 😄 I like the way the pitch changes at the end of the howl, makes me laugh. I also think it's really funny when my shepherd howls - he sounds kind of creepy like a ghost - so maybe I'm weird.


Coonhounds bay, they don't howl! Hahaha. Huskies howl. And that baying can go allllll night!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Fodder said:


> i can’t imagine a time when i’d own one, but i also have a thing for wire haired dachshunds.


My preference is the long haired dachshund, but the breed's propensity for spinal problems discourages me from wanting to own one.


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

Siberian husky. I never have had one but I grew up on stories about my mom's husky and her brother's sled team. She also had a husky/German mix. One of my work buddies has the same mix and seems to have the best of both worlds (a husky that wants to please you lol)

Oh and the Eurasier! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Dunkirk said:


> My preference is the long haired dachshund, but the breed's propensity for spinal problems discourages me from wanting to own one.


A friend's long haired dachshund (or was it a Chi) was the first dog I fixed from biting everyone it met....but it actually would bury it's head and not even look at me the first few times I met it. Dog had never heard a correction in it's life and was a candidate for being put down; we ended up best friends in a one way love affair


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

One of the main reasons I have a dog is that I like to hike several miles a day and I want a hiking companion that I can let run off leash with me. I also like having a dog that is intelligent and intuitive that can be a good family companion. As a single woman, I also wanted a dog that was naturally protective without being aggressive and hard to handle.

For these reasons, I've always loved GSDs and rough collies. They are both super athletic, loyal, smart, trainable, etc. The GSD is more protective but unlike some protective breeds, a well bred and socialized GSD is also very discerning. They don't have a hair trigger. They are smart enough to assess a situation and respond appropriately IF you have spent the time training them. As far as rough collies - most people think they are sweet dogs and not good for protection but actually, while they prefer to avoid a fight, they can be super protective.

I've considered other breeds but for one reason or other have not gotten one. I love huskies, but you can't hike with them off leash. Great Danes are amazing but, while I like big dogs, they are a little too big for me, plus they don't have the endurance for longer hikes. Belgian Malinios and Border Collies are incredible dogs but not sure they have an "off" switch. Goldens and Labs are great hiking companions, loyal and playful and fun but... not so protective, I don't think.

I've considered getting a Rottweiler - they are lovable goofs, yet super protective of their families. But they can also be hard headed. I would probably need to commit to having a trainer work with me if I got one, to make sure I provided the leadership the dog needed. 

Dogs I've considered if I couldn't get a GSD or rough collie - maybe a standard poodle. While poodles have a frou frou image, standard poodles are actually super athletic dogs. They are also seriously smart and loyal. While not as protective, they do make decent watch dogs and are very alert. I've also considered a Doberman - they are super athletes and loving family dogs as well as being smart and trainable.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

finn'smom said:


> Cane Corso... after that guy I never thought I would own anything but! I couldn't bring myself to get another - the shoes were still too big to fill. I do love my Finn, but which of the two is first and second fav is a toss up... They're so different from one another.


I think those Cane Corsos are so cool. I love mastiffs but I can't do the 8-year lifespan or whatever, and I heard the Cane Corsos are healthier.

My 2nd favorite breed has to be Goldens. I've had two of them and they are just the sweetest. Our last one, Nana, had a deep and scary bark so she was just about as good a "guard dog" as our 80-pound Jupiter.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

We have had 2 Cane Corso dogs. I love the breed. They are lower maintenance than the herding breeds, which is why we chose them in the past. Great family dogs with the right genetics and training.

Now that I have time to devote to my dogs, I'll stick with the herding breeds. They are just so much fun.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Now that I have time to devote to my dogs, I'll stick with the herding breeds. They are just so much fun.


I seem really drawn to the true working breeds, always have been. The field Labs and Goldens, English Setters, working BC's and Heelers, Coonies, Duck Dogs, Catahoula's. 
I really like Mals I just find them tiring to watch. The one I ever worked was a really good dog, with an exhausting vibe about him.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Beagles! Nebuchadnezzar is part-beagle, Xerxes is a beagle. They're smart but stubborn, small without being weeny. Neb's pretty lazy (after 10-12k hiking, he's all 'Shouldn't we be on the couch?' but Xerxes will run or hike as long as you want - scenting the whole time.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

David Winners said:


> We have had 2 Cane Corso dogs. I love the breed. They are lower maintenance than the herding breeds, which is why we chose them in the past. Great family dogs with the right genetics and training.
> 
> Now that I have time to devote to my dogs, I'll stick with the herding breeds. They are just so much fun.


My guy was awesome, genetics were clearly right. They are a pile of work as youngsters to socialize and train - stubborn and powerful - but done right they are fabulous companions.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

CactusWren said:


> I think those Cane Corsos are so cool. I love mastiffs but I can't do the 8-year lifespan or whatever, and I heard the Cane Corsos are healthier.
> 
> My 2nd favorite breed has to be Goldens. I've had two of them and they are just the sweetest. Our last one, Nana, had a deep and scary bark so she was just about as good a "guard dog" as our 80-pound Jupiter.


I lost my guy far too early, bowel obstruction. The vet cleared it but despite that the damage was done and I lost him the next day. Corsos should have a longer lifespan, they are also way more serious than a lot of mastiffs. My dude was very social (after lots of work the first two years to get him that way), despite that he didn't mess around when I was in the room. I had to be careful to make sure people knew grabbing me or startling me wasn't a wise idea as it would set him off. I saw him square off a few times in his life at people who had startled me - was an impressive sight. He did get over it as soon as I spoke and told him to relax though. Anyhow wrong forum for that reminiscing, they are impressive dogs just so very different from the GSD.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Humans are a distant second to canines. Humans are just so much work compared to a good canine.

Sorry, I always confuse breed and species.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

davewis said:


> Humans are a distant second to canines. Humans are just so much work compared to a good canine.
> 
> Sorry, I always confuse breed and species.


True for me too. Animals are so much easier and often more pleasant to get along with.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

For me, Dobermanns. The ONLY reason I went with a GSD puppy, 1. My husband loves GSDs, years ago we had a great male GSD, got along with the entire 'pack'. We wanted a male dog, as for me, more than one female dog can be a pain, as in bitchiness. I've a BC, and she can get snappy at times. Male Dobermann,s don't always get along with other males in the pack, and I did not want to chance it. In the far, far, past I've owned 4 Male Dobies, and 1 female, all at different times.


----------

